# no rest for the weary



## king'sknight (Jan 10, 2012)

will someone please define P1875 1999 passat,possible symptoms and causes,car wont idle,runs like rev limiter on between 1000rpm-2000rpm,above that seems normal.I am trained Ford tech,my expertise being the Crown Vic Police Interceptor,on the VW,lost as a fart in a whirlwind.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

It's an auto tranny, right? I think that code is for the TCM. Have a dealer run the VIN for recalls.


----------



## rreyes (Dec 25, 2003)

*Code*

P1875 


Valve for Torque Support Mount, Short to Ground

May want to check any connectors on the tranny.


----------



## king'sknight (Jan 10, 2012)

Found one definition for P1875: ECM Load Signal Error per www.canobd2.com,no VW Dealer 100 mile radius of my location. Just trying to help a family member. However this thing has become an obsession.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

You don't need to go anywhere. Just call any dealer's service desk, give them your VIN, and ask if there are any outstanding recalls. Some dealers have a page on their website where you can do it yourself. I only mention it because there was a recall for TCMs, but I don't remember what model years it applied to, or what exactly it was for.

Checking the connector(s), as rreyes suggests, is also a good idea. I think the TCM is under the floor on the passenger side.

Also, from your description, I'd guess it's not engaging the low gear. Can you shift manually? Does it make any difference in the behaviour?


----------



## king'sknight (Jan 10, 2012)

No tranny issues whatsoever,if you can keep it running long enough at lower rpm'sallgears and shift patterns are correct,tell ya the thing runs like faulty maf or iac onother cars. Thanks to all


----------

